# Reiseführer für den PDA  und Internet im Ausland



## technofreak (26 Mai 2003)

http://www.3sat.de/neues/dial/46755/index.html

Empfehlung in der Sendung zum Abschluß:  Kaufen sie sich einen Reiseführer auf Papier  

tf


----------

